# help wanted



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

hi just wondering if anyone can help me i live in rotherham and in the middle to end of the summer a cat came and had 6 kittens behind the back of my neighbours shed the cat has left but the kittens still remain i have phoned the rspca but they dont want to know also phoned various cat resque places in rotherham with replies such as we have no room and because of there age there classed as feral so no one will take them but they will feed from my hand and most will let me stroke them but non are vicious in any waycant see them go hungry but at the same time cant afford to keep them would be willing to take 1 or 2 in but cant single any out and noone seems to want to help so please tell me where to go
many thanks robert


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

So wish i could help..im in rotherham but just dont have the time to socialize kittens atm with just having had a baby,my double kittening pen has a girl with kittens in so cant really afford for her to be stressed.Realy wish i could helpbut my hands are so full.

I know a lady who works with rain rescue which is local i an send her a message if you like.


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

yes please any help would be appreciated


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

bobrob24 said:


> yes please any help would be appreciated


ok ill message her now on fb..will you beable to keep checking in on here for an update? if you give me your email address i can get your personal details..so its 6 semi feral kittens? bet there tabby..aprox what age?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

iv sent a message to her ill report back here if i get a reply


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> ok ill message her now on fb..will you beable to keep checking in on here for an update? if you give me your email address i can get your personal details..so its 6 semi feral kittens? bet there tabby..aprox what age?


ye i can keep coming on there are 2 full black kittens with smooth hair 1 black with a wight patch on its chest smooth hair, 1 all black fluffy (tamest) and 2 wight with various patches 1 is fluffy 1 is smooth all beautifull looking kittens and approximate 4-6 months again thankyou


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

bobrob24 said:


> ye i can keep coming on there are 2 full black kittens with smooth hair 1 black with a wight patch on its chest smooth hair, 1 all black fluffy (tamest) and 2 wight with various patches 1 is fluffy 1 is smooth all beautifull looking kittens and approximate 4-6 months again thankyou


ok i have your email address now and ill pass it on can you edit your post and remove your email address now please


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've edited to remove the email address. Good luck with finding homes for these kittens


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

iv left the lady a message she works closely with a rescue so she may beable to help you,if they are the age you say i feel it may be hard to socialize them but you can talk with the lady when she gets in touch.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry I can't offer any help but good luck finding homes for the kittens and thank you for caring about them


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

iv posted on fb too for you.


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

I could be wrong they could be younger but defiantly no older than 6 months will take some photos in a bit when feeding them


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

Can't upload till I can get on my laptop but will get better photos of them in morning light. What else can I do yes I care but it's just not enough would take them all in but got 2 kids and missis won't let me but as I said think I could talk her round 1 or 2 but I've got no chance in convincing her to take in 6 and the longer there all out there the more chance of them becoming feral and harder to tame


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> iv posted on fb too for you.


thanks for all you have done


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

bobrob24 said:


> Can't upload till I can get on my laptop but will get better photos of them in morning light. What else can I do yes I care but it's just not enough would take them all in but got 2 kids and missis won't let me but as I said think I could talk her round 1 or 2 but I've got no chance in convincing her to take in 6 and the longer there all out there the more chance of them becoming feral and harder to tame


when this lady gets in touch if she cant take them im pretty sure she an help with neutering them shes helped me neuter various cats from people before then maybe they can be released.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

bobrob24 said:


> thanks for all you have done


you are welcome im sorry i cant help more.


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> you are welcome im sorry i cant help more.


Still have not heard from rains rescue did go on there website and get there number wondered if I'd be alright phoning today or if I should wait till tomorrow?

Also as an update my missis has agreed to take 1 in my ex mother inlaw said she would have 1 so I have 4 needing a home 3 smooth haired black 1 with a white chest and the fluffy white 1


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

I'm also having a problem getting pictures on here from my phone so will try and dig out my laptop later and put them on


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What branch of the R$PCA wouldn't help...was it a local branch? The thing is, Bob, the minute someone like yourself admits to being concerned and feeding them, that's your lot...R$PCA will leave it up to you. It would be all the same if they were near a building site or next to a main road. Good luck.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I did hear from the lady (she only does little bits of fund raising etc for them doesnt work there) she said she couldnt help.

Will your wife not let you keep them at your house untill you can find them homes? It will help socialise them,you could then place ads up on say pets4homes to get homes for them,dont give them away for free though as they could end up as bait.

Tbh i think this is their best chances of getting a home


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

Wish I could take them all in but my house is like a building site at the min I'm having to renovate most of my house bought it cheep and cos funds are non existent I'm doing it all myself in this situation my missis said if I finish the living room 1 and only 1 can come in. now I'm feeling a but sad as the one that I've bonded with is missing in fact out of the 6 only 4 came last night and only 2 of them have been present today I have spent the full day I'm the living room trying to get it done but still at least a week away from completion. I just hope nothing bad has happened to the rest of them


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

bobrob24 said:


> Wish I could take them all in but my house is like a building site at the min I'm having to renovate most of my house bought it cheep and cos funds are non existent I'm doing it all myself in this situation my missis said if I finish the living room 1 and only 1 can come in. now I'm feeling a but sad as the one that I've bonded with is missing in fact out of the 6 only 4 came last night and only 2 of them have been present today I have spent the full day I'm the living room trying to get it done but still at least a week away from completion. I just hope nothing bad has happened to the rest of them


aww,hopefully they are just trying to keep warm.


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

Calvine said:


> What branch of the R$PCA wouldn't help...was it a local branch? The thing is, Bob, the minute someone like yourself admits to being concerned and feeding them, that's your lot...R$PCA will leave it up to you. It would be all the same if they were near a building site or next to a main road. Good luck.


Just phoned the number on the rspca website. And they said because of there age they will be feril so no1 will want them. But my point is this an addvert came on the tv for the rsoca and said they will never turn an animal away??? While on the phone they asked can you see there ribs I said no (obviously as I have been feeding them) so basicly no one cares unless its really bad but untill then pay no attention well thanks. I personaly think it stinks im doing as much as I can and all you get in return is give yourself a pat on the back kid. Or you get the other side (non cat lovers) that have to be slaped for the coments thayve made. Sorry about the rant just needed to get it off my chest


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> aww,hopefully they are just trying to keep warm.


Hopefully will update if I see them again


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

bobrob24 said:


> Just phoned the number on the rspca website. And they said because of there age they will be feril so no1 will want them. But my point is this an addvert came on the tv for the rsoca and said they will never turn an animal away??? While on the phone they asked can you see there ribs I said no (obviously as I have been feeding them) so basicly no one cares unless its really bad but untill then pay no attention well thanks. I personaly think it stinks im doing as much as I can and all you get in return is give yourself a pat on the back kid. Or you get the other side (non cat lovers) that have to be slaped for the coments thayve made. Sorry about the rant just needed to get it off my chest


your right the rspca dont give a dam,i think cats protection will probably be a better option even if they an only spay/neuter and release.


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

Bit of good news 4 of the 6 cats came back today and had a phone call this morning from rescue rangers they came and collected 3 to be neutered and will be back for the other tomorrow while fetching back the black 1 to have a home with me the other 3 are getting a home at some stables where they will be fed and looked after. Will keep my eyes out for the other 2 but still putting this in the win column. Thanks again for all your help bsh's can't thank you enough for the information and help you've given me.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

bobrob24 said:


> Bit of good news 4 of the 6 cats came back today and had a phone call this morning from rescue rangers they came and collected 3 to be neutered and will be back for the other tomorrow while fetching back the black 1 to have a home with me the other 3 are getting a home at some stables where they will be fed and looked after. Will keep my eyes out for the other 2 but still putting this in the win column. Thanks again for all your help bsh's can't thank you enough for the information and help you've given me.


Oh that is just fabulous you know you must realize what an amazing chance at life you have given these cats fair play to you you are a good good person.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> your right the rspca dont give a dam,i think cats protection will probably be a better option even if they an only spay/neuter and release.


I totally agree BSH...at least they will TRY which is more than the R$PCA does. Bob has admitted to being concerned and to feeding them so they think, 'Great...one case less for us!'.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Calvine said:


> I totally agree BSH...at least they will TRY which is more than the R$PCA does. Bob has admitted to being concerned and to feeding them so they think, 'Great...one case less for us!'.


there is no point in having them,what makes me laugh is their adverts where they show you them taking kittens in etc and state that they do,when every tale iv heard about them on here everyone has been the same,they wouldnt come out.The worst was last week that poor thin black ccat with no fur and half a tongue that was sick they wouldnt come out,that cat would still be suffering terribly now if it wasnt for kind people.

CP deserve donations alot more than the rspca hopefully many more people will take note.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

bobrob24 said:


> Just phoned the number on the rspca website. And they said because of there age they will be feril so no1 will want them. But my point is this an addvert came on the tv for the rsoca and said they will never turn an animal away??? While on the phone they asked can you see there ribs I said no (obviously as I have been feeding them) so basicly no one cares unless its really bad but untill then pay no attention well thanks. I personaly think it stinks im doing as much as I can and all you get in return is give yourself a pat on the back kid. Or you get the other side (non cat lovers) that have to be slaped for the coments thayve made. Sorry about the rant just needed to get it off my chest


Your rant is actually quite restrained compared to what some of us on here think, Bob! Someone I know found a cat in the middle of Baker St (London W1) and being a cat person grabbed it and phoned them for advice. The advice she received was:'Put it back where you found it so it can go home'. Sigh!

There was an ad in the Telegraph recently saying if you donate (donate is their all-time favourite word) just £3 a month, it will pay for one of their caring so-called 'inspectors' to go out and help a needy and suffering animal. They have millions in the bank... one of the richest charities...which would pay for many such visits. Inspectors? I wouldn't let them inspect my Grandmother's ar*e. I am in west London and really can't help unless you know someone heading South in the forseeable future. Sorry your favourite kitten has gone walkabouts...it may be having a looksie at the area. If you think they are really six months old, you should contact someone about free neutering for strays/ferals etc. In London there is the C4 scheme...so at least if they are still living/being fed in a garden they will not produce any more kittens. R$PCA should have advised you on this but most likely couldn't be bothered. Cats' Protection, I feel sure, will give you advice on free neutering for a stray litter. Bless you for caring Bob.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> there is no point in having them,what makes me laugh is their adverts where they show you them taking kittens in etc and state that they do,when every tale iv heard about them on here everyone has been the same,they wouldnt come out.The worst was last week that poor thin black ccat with no fur and half a tongue that was sick they wouldnt come out,that cat would still be suffering terribly now if it wasnt for kind people.
> 
> CP deserve donations alot more than the rspca hopefully many more people will take note.


Yes, poor Cheryl was devastated, she made such an effort to get there and help poor Stanley...at least she was with him when he died, but it broke her heart. R$PCA had received calls since July about Stanley (how he must have suffered...being starving hungry and unable to eat or drink). Her friend was told that as he looked old and 'on the way out' they couldn't send anyone as it was an hour's drive. Cheryl drove much more than that after a day's work. They, the ones who are *paid* to go out, DID NOTHING AT ALL. If it wasn't for Cheryl he would still be out there with his diseased tongue trying to eat and unable to. And getting thinner by the day.


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok update again 4 kittens caught being neutered the kittens mother has also been captured and is also being done the other 2 have been spoted and will also have same when caught. The mother also was friendly so think she had a home to go back to of the kittens 1 has found a home with me and is called cheshire and the other 5 are going to some stables to be looked after and cared for


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

bobrob24 said:


> Ok update again 4 kittens caught being neutered the kittens mother has also been captured and is also being done the other 2 have been spoted and will also have same when caught. The mother also was friendly so think she had a home to go back to of the kittens 1 has found a home with me and is called cheshire and the other 5 are going to some stables to be looked after and cared for


Getting better these updates your fabulous! PICS PICS PICS


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

just seen this thread, thankyou to all who helped and we have a new lovely member,and one less cold cat family ,...yeay


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

we love bsh's said:


> there is no point in having them,what makes me laugh is their adverts where they show you them taking kittens in etc and state that they do,when every tale iv heard about them on here everyone has been the same,they wouldnt come out.The worst was last week that poor thin black ccat with no fur and half a tongue that was sick they wouldnt come out,that cat would still be suffering terribly now if it wasnt for kind people.
> 
> CP deserve donations alot more than the rspca hopefully many more people will take note.


Their ads are a load of #@#@#@=s I've lots of stories where the rspca don't give shift. Really wish a new group could be organized at least one that does care and wants to help.total sham :cursing: it's lucky that there are people out there that are willing to do the job for them. Hope the kittens are doing well.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

bobrob24 said:


> Ok update again 4 kittens caught being neutered the kittens mother has also been captured and is also being done the other 2 have been spoted and will also have same when caught. The mother also was friendly so think she had a home to go back to of the kittens 1 has found a home with me and is called cheshire and the other 5 are going to some stables to be looked after and cared for


Well done Bob...really good news, but keep an eye on Mum. However friendly, she probably wandered off to find a boyfriend and got totally lost. At least she won't be having any more kittens (but I bet your lot are lovely!).


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

A good outcome for Mum and Kittens but I'm not impressed with the huge lack of...

PICCIES!!



Then again it took me forever to load a picture at first!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Fantastic! Just read all of this...so happy the cats are safe!!! 

Not one bit surprised at RSPCA and thank you Calvine for your lovely words as always. If it wasn't for you guys, I'd of never got through that horrendous heartbreak of losing poor Stan the stray and have since put off well over 30 people donating to the RSPCA and given my story to the local newspaper in Kent...So every cloud has its silver lining 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bobrob24 (Nov 6, 2013)

Can't seem to post pictures from my phone is there an e-mail I can send them too for upload?
And further update 2 cats still to catch hopefully will get them for tomorrow 1 black which will be going to stables near sandyhill golf course in wath Rotherham they said that they didn't want to take the other fluffy White one as they wouldn't have the time to keep grooming it with its long hair but not all hope is lost as a lovely family in Barnsley has said they will take him. Now we just need to capture them lol

Also Cheshire is with us now got him in a cage till he gets used to us can't see it taking long as he is happy being stroked purring his head off eating and drinking well and will be picked up by me and stroked by my missus and son aged 3 without any agitation could not ask for a better kitten and New addition to the family

Next part is I now have an idea for a fund raiser for the fantastic group who has dealt with these kittens I'm going to have a sponsored full body wax and the top 5 detonators get to rip a strip off me (this is a lot more impressive when you find out I'm part gorilla lol hope it will fetch extra funds to help them more than I could personally just getting forms sorted and planing on doing it mid January at salon I work in as part of its 10 year anniversary with an open evening so people can come and watch me screaming in pain lol and all for a good cause.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww bless you for helping this family good luck tomorrow


as for the fundraising , good on ya

all i can say is...................................................aloe vera is good stuff


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Bobrob...any update on this thread...are all the kittens now neutered and rehomed? Please let us know when you have a minute and try to show us some pix?


----------

